# Help! How does a hatching eastern box turtle breath?



## bethann (Sep 20, 2016)

Im new to this site so im not sure if im posting this right. So as an eastern box turtle is pipping in its egg and its nose is still in some fluid how does or breath or does it not need to breath yet? I have an egg that im not sure if hes hatching or has split prematurely but im freaking out because im afraid hes going to drown!? Please help!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Sep 20, 2016)

Hello Bethann
As long as you don't roll the egg will have no problem ! Same question I have for people baby's ( not really)


----------



## bethann (Sep 20, 2016)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Hello Bethann
> As long as you don't roll the egg will have no problem ! Same question I have for people baby's ( not really)
> View attachment 187392



Ok i didnt thank you!


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 21, 2016)

If the baby has pipped, that means he broke open the egg with his little egg tooth. If you think he's not able to get his nose out into the air, you can gently help him clear his nose. But the harder he has to fight to get out of the egg, the stronger he will be. So don't help too much.


----------



## bethann (Sep 22, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> If the baby has pipped, that means he broke open the egg with his little egg tooth. If you think he's not able to get his nose out into the air, you can gently help him clear his nose. But the harder he has to fight to get out of the egg, the stronger he will be. So don't help too much.



He is premature the egg split in half ....hes still partially in the egg but im gonna have to take him out bc its starting to get white mold inside...what do you think? i noticed it busted about 48 hrs ago...he is moving around alot more today tho


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 22, 2016)

What makes you think he's premature? When babies pip, they break the egg, then move their body to the spot right next to the spot where they broke the egg and break again. They continue to do this until they've broken the shell all the way around in a line. If the yolk isn't completely absorbed, leave him sitting in the bottom half of the shell.


----------



## cmacusa3 (Sep 22, 2016)

I agree with Yvonne,I wouldn't take him out of the egg either. A lot can happen to the yolk sac that he needs right now.


----------



## bethann (Sep 22, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> What makes you think he's premature? When babies pip, they break the egg, then move their body to the spot right next to the spot where they broke the egg and break again. They continue to do this until they've broken the shell all the way around in a line. If the yolk isn't completely absorbed, leave him sitting in the bottom half of the shell.



The yoke is oversized and by looking at pictures he just doesnt look like he was quite ready....and he the egg stinks now it smells stale if that makes sense


----------



## bethann (Sep 22, 2016)

will the mold not make him sepsis?


----------

